# TBS finalists



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

http://torontoseeker.com/item-2848650.htm

We didn't win, but we had a blast.

CT.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

That sounded great! Congrats being there...you guys must have been really stoked to be in the running. Well done.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for listening. We were one of six finalists. It was worth the experience, and we will try again next year.

CT.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Excellent playing - very smooth. One of my favourite ZZ Top songs.


----------



## ElectricMahatma (Oct 26, 2008)

Great guitar tone there!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Nice stuff CT. We cover that too (not quite as sophisticated as your version :smile


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

ElectricMahatma said:


> Great guitar tone there!


Thankyou! It was a supplied backline of new Traynor stuff, so I didn't bring an amp. One of the other players brought an origional 66 Super Reverb and he was kind enough to let me plug into it for my set. Needless to say I am shopping for one now!!

CT.


----------

